# Last ditch effort to find a used Meters ez mount 17108 for a 97 F150



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

I know where to buy a new mount for my truck, but this is my last ditch effort to locate a used one before I spend for a new one. I have a Meyers Ez plow set up, blade, bracket, lights, pump, controller. Need a mount. Anyone have a used one or is there another Meyers number I can use for my rig?
Thanks, You guys have been extremely helpful and I truly am grateful.
Ben


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

call storks your gonna have to google his number i think he is in pa


----------



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

*re: storks*

Ok LOL, that was the place I knew I was going to wind up getting it from as I have not had a sniff of a used one. So its done, Ill call storks next week and order it. Do you recommend welding the bracket on after I install it?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i dont know i would go into meyers forum part of the board


----------



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

Ok, the real last ditch effort to get a Meyers 17108 used. I have 1 for an f 350 that matches frame rails perfectly but the mount is too tall from top to bottom. I can have a fabricator make it work and secure as any original. If i cant acquire 1 within next 10 days ill use the 1 i have, but would simplify w recommended one. Just don't want to spend 600 for mount and almost 200 for mounting kit. If no one here knows or can suggest an alternative other than Storks who only has new in stock, suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Go on snow plow mafia on Facebook, there’s ton of guys trying to get rid of older parts on there.


----------



## jdsquire (Nov 19, 2015)

Talk to Chuck out at Smith Brothers, he may have something kicking around.


----------



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks Guys. Will check them both!


----------



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

Hey, this is my last last real last ditch effort to find a meyers ez mount 17108 for my truck. Storks has been referred to me here, but they only have them new for 650 plus at an additional cost (i think he said 150) which would be like 800, plus labor to install. Thats too much cash right now and if no luck soon, for my needs I may look into some of the Home plows that mount to a 2" front receiver hitch. Id rather not though. So, any suggestions for my last last real last ditch efforts. Thank you all for your suggestions in advance.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Must have been a three year tough search.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

TJS said:


> Must have been a three year tough search.


Not as tough a search as that guy who's been looking for a 90s F350 for the past decade


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Plow Now said:


> Thats too much cash right now and if no luck soon, for my needs I may look into some of the Home plows that mount to a 2" front receiver hitch.


For less than $800? How much do you think even those kind of plows go for?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

cwren2472 said:


> For less than $800? How much do you think even those kind of plows go for?


LOL. Way back when I got my diamond plow set up free but I had to buy the old diesel k5 blazer that came with it for 400.00. Sold the blazer for 750.00 a week later.


----------



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

Re: what they cost it is what it is and I accept that. Understanding my truck is just an F150 there are def limitations of what my truck is capable of. That $800.00 wouldn't be the total expenditure by the time I am done. I don't do commercial work. I do all residential. A plow would be very effective clearing clients driveways much faster than using just snow blowers. I could have the drive way done in so much faster while crews are doing the walkways with snow blowers maybe 5 min each house vs 10-20. I wouldn't feel comfortable doing any heavy commercial with my F150. So, this year if I cant find a used one, in fact in the next 2 weeks, I will get one of those light duty (personal plows) such as a meyers home plow or snow sport, either attach a winch or purchase the unit w 1 so I can raise and lower it from in the truck. I would think those types open an 2nd option for me. Has anyone ever used one of those types? Does it make sense for me to consider one of those types for my intended use? And I would think i could find a 90's F350 with relative ease, much easier than the used 17108 mount I want.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

If you sell your truck and buy a late 90s dodge I have a mount I'd sell you


----------



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

LOL JMH, However, i did buy a mount that was originally made for a 250-350, it does match up perfectly to the frame rails but i am not a welder or fabricator. While I would think it could be made to fit my truck, I would think I might be better off with 1 made specifically for my truck. I think its a 17098 or a 17095. Anyone need that? Plus if I do get a personal plow, Ill also be selling an E47 pump, Hoop head lights and maybe some other items I wont be using.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Plow Now said:


> So, this year if I cant find a used one, in fact in the next 2 weeks, I will get one of those light duty (personal plows) such as a meyers home plow or snow sport, either attach a winch or purchase the unit w 1 so I can raise and lower it from in the truck. .


I think you are missing my point. One of the plows you are talking about is cheap, relative to the 4 or 5 thousand you'll pay for a fullsized new plow. That still doesn't mean that you can buy it for loose change found in your couch and doesn't mean you'll buy it for less than the mount that you refuse to buy new.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Plow Now said:


> Re: what they cost it is what it is and I accept that. Understanding my truck is just an F150 there are def limitations of what my truck is capable of. That $800.00 wouldn't be the total expenditure by the time I am done. I don't do commercial work. I do all residential. A plow would be very effective clearing clients driveways much faster than using just snow blowers. I could have the drive way done in so much faster while crews are doing the walkways with snow blowers maybe 5 min each house vs 10-20. I wouldn't feel comfortable doing any heavy commercial with my F150. So, this year if I cant find a used one, in fact in the next 2 weeks, I will get one of those light duty (personal plows) such as a meyers home plow or snow sport, either attach a winch or purchase the unit w 1 so I can raise and lower it from in the truck. I would think those types open an 2nd option for me. Has anyone ever used one of those types? Does it make sense for me to consider one of those types for my intended use? And I would think i could find a 90's F350 with relative ease, much easier than the used 17108 mount I want.


This makes no sense. We all know plows are more efficient as we are here on Plowsite. No need to explain. What I don't get you have many parts including an e-47/hoop etc. and now you want to get a personal plow. You are tripping over pennies to save a dollar. We can give you pointers and ideas but you need to make up your mind.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i cant believe im still on this thread


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> i cant believe im still on this thread


You know, I didn't even notice until you said that that this "last ditch effort" has been an epic 3 year saga. I guess next year will be his "really real totally finally for sure last ditch effort."

Then the year after will be "ok, this time I mean it."


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

So I guess he couldn't save up $800 in less than 1,200 days.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

cwren2472 said:


> So I guess he couldn't save up $800 in less than 1,200 days.


He could have even bought a welder, learned how to weld and make something up. Then sell the welder and break even.


----------



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> I think you are missing my point. One of the plows you are talking about is cheap, relative to the 4 or 5 thousand you'll pay for a fullsized new plow. That still doesn't mean that you can buy it for loose change found in your couch and doesn't mean you'll buy it for less than the mount that you refuse to buy new.


Didnt imply I was looking for a mount for loose change in sofa.. You forgot floor of truck also. I did say a used mount would make a considerable difference though.


----------



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

TJS said:


> This makes no sense. We all know plows are more efficient as we are here on Plowsite. No need to explain. What I don't get you have many parts including an e-47/hoop etc. and now you want to get a personal plow. You are tripping over pennies to save a dollar. We can give you pointers and ideas but you need to make up your mind.


Ok, ill try to better articulate my point. For me to get the rest of the parts needed as it stands12-$1,500. I also said since I do residential removal only, for the costs above and my needs, a personal plow would be sufficient and can get 1 pretty much brand new for that. Thats how the personal plow came up.


----------



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

TJS said:


> He could have even bought a welder, learned how to weld and make something up. Then sell the welder and break even.


Ok, Ill borrow my friends welder. I never welded before. Def need some fabrication. Nice project to learn to weld and fabricate on. I hope you dont drive by me as it falls off and bounces across the road in front of your truck ruining your day.


----------



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

I have no dillusions of grandjuer. Just so financially tight I am looking for a solution other than learn to weld, or learn to fabricate.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Facebook market place


----------



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

Since my work is residential only, and my plow would be used for drive ways (some longer than others) only, one of those either personal or home plows would work. Has anyone here had any 1st hand experience with any of them? If so, which ones? Or if you know people who have 1, which work better?


----------



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> Facebook market place


Chris I think you mean Seafoam forever and ever!


----------

